# Miese WLAN-Geschwindigkeit mit Fritz!Box 6360 Cable



## Lennt (13. Juli 2011)

Hola,

Ich habe seit gestern den 100 MBit-Tarif von Kabel Deutschland. Installation lief glatt und das Internet funktioniert auch prinzipiell, allerdings bringt ein Speedtest konstant einen Wert von maximal 2,4 - 2,7MBit/s.
Wir haben schon alle Tricks angewendet: Auf 802.11n und das 5 MHz-Band umstellen (womit ja theoretisch bis zu 300 MBit/s möglich sein sollen), alle mir bekannten Einstellungen deaktivieren die ggf. dafür sorgen dass sich der Router selber drosselt... trotzdem kommen wir nicht über die 3-MBit-Grenze, geschweige denn ansatzweise an die 100. Der Techniker hat (über Kabel) knapp 90 gemessen, am Internetanschluss selbst liegt's also nicht. Wenn wir mit Kabel rangehen kommen wir immerhin auf 50... Das wär ja schonmal etwas. Störende Umwelteinflüsse kann man getrost ausschließen, da zumindest der PC meines Mitbewohners keinen Meter vom Router entfern steht...

Woran kanns liegen? Ist in der Windoof-Netzwerkkonfiguration noch irgendwo ne Bremse drin, die es zu lösen gilt?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2011)

Ist die Firmware der Box aktuell?


----------



## Lennt (13. Juli 2011)

Jap, ist die aktuellste.


----------



## Crymes (13. Juli 2011)

Nur so zur Anmerkung, wenn du selbst mit Kabel nur auf 50 MBits kommst, ist irgendwas faul. 80 sollten mindestens drin sein.
Hast du schon mal die Ausrichtung der Antennen geändert?
Die strahlen rechtwinkelig zur Spitze ab, Stelle mal alle 3 auf deinen Rechner ein.


----------



## Lennt (14. Juli 2011)

Naja, die 50 waren auch mit insgesamt 8 Metern Kabel und nem ziemlich schlechten Switch dazwischen, da geht halt sicherlich was verloren  Der Techniker von Kabel Deutschland hat ja auch 90 gemessen, als er per Kabel direkt mit dem Router verbunden war. Das mit den Antennen hat leider keine Besserung gebracht :/ hätte mich auch gewundert, wie gesagt, der PC meines Mitbewohners steht praktisch direkt neben dem Router und hat auch keine höhere Geschwindigkeit :/


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

> Störende Umwelteinflüsse kann man getrost ausschließen, da zumindest der PC meines Mitbewohners keinen Meter vom Router entfern steht...


 
Schau mal bitte im Kontroll-Center der Fritz Box, ob ein anderes WLAN-Netz auf eurem Kanal funkt. Da kann sowas dann schon mal passieren, das die Performance sinkt. Wenn dem so ist, wechsel einfach den Kanal.


----------



## Crymes (14. Juli 2011)

Ziehe mal bitte den Stromstecker der Fritzbox, warte 2 min und stecke ihn wieder rein, dadurch verbindet sich die Box neu und zieht vielleicht ein Update, das die Performance Probleme löst.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2011)

Guck auch mal, ob die Signalstärke vielleicht nur auf 50% oder nur 25% steht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ziehe mal bitte den Stromstecker der Fritzbox, warte 2 min und stecke ihn wieder rein, dadurch verbindet sich die Box neu und zieht vielleicht ein Update, das die Performance Probleme löst.



Seit wann macht die Fritz-Box denn ein Update von alleine? oO Die Firmware muss man doch immer manuell installieren, oder?!


----------



## Lennt (14. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Schau mal bitte im Kontroll-Center der Fritz Box, ob ein anderes WLAN-Netz auf eurem Kanal funkt. Da kann sowas dann schon mal passieren, das die Performance sinkt. Wenn dem so ist, wechsel einfach den Kanal.


 Unser Kanal ist komplett frei. Im 2,4-GHz-Band waren alle Kanäle vollgestopft, ich dachte auch anfangs dass genau das das Problem sei. Aber auch nachdem ich auf 5 GHz umgestellt hatte, hat sich die Lage nicht gebessert, obwohl da kein einziger Kanal besetzt ist.


Crymes schrieb:


> Ziehe mal bitte den Stromstecker der Fritzbox, warte 2 min und stecke ihn wieder rein, dadurch verbindet sich die Box neu und zieht vielleicht ein Update, das die Performance Probleme löst.


 Schön wär's - die Firmware ist aktuell 

edit: Die Signalstärke ist auf volle Pulle^^



> Seit wann macht die Fritz-Box denn ein Update von alleine? oO Die Firmware muss man doch immer manuell installieren, oder?!



Nee, seit einem Firmware-Update vor einiger Zeit gibt's die Option mit manuellem Update nimmer. Die Box checkt nach einem Neustart nach Updates, oder es werden gelegentlich "ferngesteuert" Updates vom Provider installiert.


----------



## Crymes (14. Juli 2011)

@Painkiller: Bei DSL Anschlüssen ist das so, aber bei Kabelanschlüssen wird sie erst vom Anbieter geprüft und von ihm freigegeben, auf der AVM Homepage selber findet man sie garnicht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> @Painkiller: Bei DSL Anschlüssen ist das so, aber bei Kabelanschlüssen wird sie erst vom Anbieter geprüft und von ihm freigegeben, auf der AVM Homepage selber findet man sie garnicht.



Wieder was gelernt! Danke für die Info!


----------

